
Ask HN: What does your SaaS do and how many paying customers do you have? - uptown
After reading the recent Baremetrics post where they were called out for &quot;only doing $45,000 per month&quot; I became curious about the metrics of other SaaS companies.  I realize most companies aren&#x27;t as transparent as Baremetrics, but even some anonymous stats would be interesting.<p>What does your SaaS do, how many paying customers do you have, and what&#x27;s the average monthly revenue per customer?
======
beat
Zero, and zero. Still in development. We are building a system for detecting
and analyzing arbitrary configuration change in complex software systems, for
auditing, troubleshooting, and history purposes. It's... nontrivial.

On the plus side, the three of us have 60+ years of combined enterprise
computing experience. We're addressing a problem as real to us as the air we
breathe. On the minus side, we're all grownups, with mortgages and children in
college and aging parents to care for and such. Building a complex startup
while dayjobbing to pay the bills is a slow and difficult process. I worked
full time on it for a while, writing what was supposed to be beta but turned
out to be alpha (and a good lesson on technical shortcomings and key
difficulties in the problem space around volatility). Much more confident (and
efficient) in the current development! On track for paying customers this
year.

The $45,000/mo figure you mentioned makes me think of Jason Lemkin's article
about $50k/mo being a key threshold...

[https://www.saastr.com/at-50k-in-mrr-running-out-of-money-
is...](https://www.saastr.com/at-50k-in-mrr-running-out-of-money-is-no-longer-
an-excuse/)

------
sharemywin
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h4Pfv3NAP2veoRC0DBJN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h4Pfv3NAP2veoRC0DBJNtghMa44Mjb_kM6oHUPzsHEs/edit#gid=0)

